# Longines Hydroconquest Green Boutique Edition



## jaycwb

Hello,

Quick share of my Longines acquired today. Let's rock !!!

It is a standard hydroconquest with some specificities:
- green ceramic bezel
- green ceramic dial
- silicon hairspring
- bracelets with quick change mechanism

Picture of the box : 








The watch is sold with 2 straps: 1 steel and 1 rubber. I find the rubber strap very qualitative






















The straps are equipped with a quick change mechanism. Very practical and easy to use















Special mention for the rubber strap: it is also equipped with a half link quick adjustment system: 








In video : 





No change at the bottom of the box: we find the famous winged hourglass








I find the ceramic dial and the bezel very well made. Not easy to take good photos highlighting the dial. Depending on the brightness, it varies from gray, passing by khaki to dark green:




































Some wristshots:















And finally lumeshots:















Without forgetting the goodies:









In the end, I find that the quality / price ratio is very correct. The watch is very comfortable to wear. It will be perfect for the return of sunny days.

Good evening to all,


----------



## rfortson

Wow, that's nice! I'm not a huge fan of green watches but this is one of the nicest I've seen. I'd say it's as subdued as a green watch can be. The bracelet/strap change mechanism is great as well. Wish more companies were doing that.

Thanks for posting this. Do you know if the other models of the HC have all these features (extra quick change strap, for example)?


----------



## jaycwb

rfortson said:


> Wow, that's nice! I'm not a huge fan of green watches but this is one of the nicest I've seen. I'd say it's as subdued as a green watch can be. The bracelet/strap change mechanism is great as well. Wish more companies were doing that.
> 
> Thanks for posting this. Do you know if the other models of the HC have all these features (extra quick change strap, for example)?


Thanks, to date only this hydroconquest has this mecanism.


----------



## mitchjrj

Very nice. Strap system is superb.


----------



## Budman2k

Very nice. I'm also not a big fan of some of the new green watches but that looks great. And the strap system......bravo!!!

Enjoy,
Budman


----------



## debicks

Wow that's amazing!! Beautiful shade of green and that vertical brushing on the dial is great and unique. I just wish they had a push button clasp on the bracelet. They've been doing it on the rubber strap, not sure why they can't do the same on the bracelet.
As an aside, the clasp on this rubber strap is different than the clasps on previous HC rubber straps.


----------



## Hakob

I have the blue simple one on a bracelet. I tried to take out the bracelet without any success. This quick change mechanism seems very good. 
Can you please post a pic of the clasp of the bracelet?


----------



## jaycwb

More photos with the rubber strap :












































And one video : 

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9omGPFoHc-/


----------



## NC_Hager626

Congrats on your Hydroconquest Green Boutique Edition. The colour of it makes it a stunning piece. And, thanks for sharing your initial impressions, pics and video. Enjoy your new Longines.


----------



## Deli

debicks said:


> As an aside, the clasp on this rubber strap is different than the clasps on previous HC rubber straps.


Same style as the full black ceramic HC.

BTW I do suspect this clasp and Omega deployant clasps are made in the same factory.


----------



## koolpep

Wow, lovely watch! Enjoy!


----------



## Jwevans

Nice watch! As an owner of an older generation Hydroconquest I'm envious of that strap system! And the color is great.


----------



## DrPool

jaycwb said:


> Thanks, to date only this hydroconquest has this mecanism.


Congrats for your new timepiece! Great watch, I was lucky to own the same piece too...;-)
Little Correction: There are at least seven Limited/Exclusive/Boutique-Editions of the Longines Hydrconquest so far. One of them (Limited Edition Japan Kohei Uchimara L3.781.4.99.6) was the first with quick release rubber strap (picture below).
Cheers from Germany! |>


----------



## jaycwb

Thanks for the info, didn't know there were so many limited editions !!

Enjoy your green hydroconquest !!! What are your first impressions ?


----------



## jaycwb

Thanks for the info, didn't know there were so many limited editions !!

Enjoy your green hydroconquest !!! What are your first impressions ?


----------



## DrPool

jaycwb said:


> Thanks for the info, didn't know there were so many limited editions !!


Yep, first I saw all those limited editions I was astonished, too. There's one version for Spain, France, Japan & now the green limited "Hulk". These include two straps, Japan even three. Three other limited editions released in the USA. All very interesting...;-)

Limited Edition Spain L3.781.4.97.6, 350 pcs.








Limited Edition France L3.781.4.98.6, 500 pcs.








Limited Edition Japan L3.781.4.99.6, 400 pcs.








...and the three "USA Editions" (blue, black & gunmetal):






















jaycwb said:


> Enjoy your green hydroconquest !!! What are your first impressions ?


It's my third ceramic Hydroconquest, I own the blue brothers HC/HC-Chrono also...














My first impression of the "Hulk"? Absolute impressive upgrade.|>
You named all the great odds, even the ceramic dial has a new lume pip. Every part feels improved. Especially the new rubber strap is a big point: No cutting into shape, easy opening, easy adjustment, premium look and it wears very comfortably. Great construction.

Have fun with your watch and stay safe in these times. Greetings from Germany!


----------



## jaycwb

Thanks for your feedback !! Really interesting.

Enjoy your watches and take care.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Gorgeous. I'm considering getting one myself. Have to see it in person first, though. Wear it well!


----------



## domayotte

What a great review! I really love the new features you charted out. My wife recently bought me a Hydroconquest for Valentine’s Day. I have to say the Longines is an extraordinary watch. And I am so impressed with it. I’m really impressed with the Green Boutique Edition. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

I really like the hydroconquests, but I prefer the newer ceramic bezel version. The older one has a really busy bezel that I kinda dislike. But I’m waiting for a preowned one so I can save some $$$ hahaha... I’m cheapskate.

Enjoy your watch, looks stunning!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Can you confirm if the bracelet tapers? I like the overall look and design but a 21mm bracelet without taper is maybe a point of concern.


----------



## GregoryD

Congrats! I love the vertically-brushed dial on this one, and extras are a nice touch.


----------



## JLS36

The dial on this thing is amazing. Man I'm yearning for a longines. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Ku

I love green watches and this is no exception. Might have to pick one up myself!


----------



## dleaphart

It appears that all my complaints with the older hydroconquest were corrected with this update. I'm really itchy for one of these green ones!


----------



## tmnc

What's the width including the crown?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdooley

Great write up and pictures! I’ve been looking at this model online and it’s nice to hear and see real world feedback!


----------



## Noelandry

Thanks for sharing! That quick change is sweet!


----------



## wavefun

jaycwb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Quick share of my Longines acquired today. Let's rock !!!
> 
> It is a standard hydroconquest with some specificities:
> - green ceramic bezel
> - green ceramic dial
> - silicon hairspring
> - bracelets with quick change mechanism
> 
> Picture of the box :
> View attachment 14943063
> 
> 
> The watch is sold with 2 straps: 1 steel and 1 rubber. I find the rubber strap very qualitative
> View attachment 14943065
> 
> View attachment 14943067
> 
> View attachment 14943069
> 
> 
> The straps are equipped with a quick change mechanism. Very practical and easy to use
> View attachment 14943071
> 
> View attachment 14943073
> 
> 
> Special mention for the rubber strap: it is also equipped with a half link quick adjustment system:
> View attachment 14943075
> 
> 
> In video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No change at the bottom of the box: we find the famous winged hourglass
> View attachment 14943077
> 
> 
> I find the ceramic dial and the bezel very well made. Not easy to take good photos highlighting the dial. Depending on the brightness, it varies from gray, passing by khaki to dark green:
> View attachment 14943079
> 
> View attachment 14943081
> 
> View attachment 14943083
> 
> View attachment 14943087
> 
> View attachment 14943089
> 
> 
> Some wristshots:
> View attachment 14943091
> 
> View attachment 14943093
> 
> 
> And finally lumeshots:
> View attachment 14943095
> 
> View attachment 14943097
> 
> 
> Without forgetting the goodies:
> 
> View attachment 14943103
> 
> 
> In the end, I find that the quality / price ratio is very correct. The watch is very comfortable to wear. It will be perfect for the return of sunny days.
> 
> Good evening to all,


Thanks for the amazing write up.


----------



## riff raff

How did I miss this in March?? That looks smashing, I'm also envious of that strap system. The Hydro textured rubber strap/clasp was already perfect, now taken to the next level. I might have to bite that expensive bullet and add a factory rubber strap to my HC


----------



## Deli

That clasp is about USD300.


----------



## riff raff

Exactly! I picked up a $20 AliExpress rubber strap for my HC to test the waters, before diving into a $300+ strap...(standard HC rubber seems to go for around $250 on Ebay)
Wow, getting the OEM bracelet off was a PITA,again,envious of that QR function!



Deli said:


> That clasp is about USD300.


----------



## carlhaluss

Thank You for your interesting, thorough review and amazing pics! That really looks like a beauty. And that quick change strap function is amazing. We don't have a local boutique, so I will likely never see one in real life, but your most excellent review gives me a great idea what it is really like. I see what you mean from one of your pics, that the dial can look grey in some lighting conditions. Longines is really coming out with some amazing watches lately, and this one is not exception. If I was in the market for a dive watch, this one would certainly be near top of my list! Congratulations, and get many years of enjoyment from it.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jaycwb

carlhaluss said:


> Thank You for your interesting, thorough review and amazing pics! That really looks like a beauty. And that quick change strap function is amazing. We don't have a local boutique, so I will likely never see one in real life, but your most excellent review gives me a great idea what it is really like. I see what you mean from one of your pics, that the dial can look grey in some lighting conditions. Longines is really coming out with some amazing watches lately, and this one is not exception. If I was in the market for a dive watch, this one would certainly be near top of my list! Congratulations, and get many years of enjoyment from it.
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Incident

So is the dial on this watch different from the other green dial HC available? 

It appears this one is textured with the vertical stripes and there is another green dial with ceramic that is more of a matte green, but no texture. Is that correct?

Your watch is beautiful...hope you enjoy it!


----------



## RITinker

The Boutique Edition in green is stunning. I was looking on the Longines website and I could not find any mention of the extra rubber strap or quick change feature. Also, the movement is the same as the other green Hydroconquests (no silicon balance spring that I read about in reviews). The only apparent difference is the ceramic dial, which is terrific. The price in the US is still $2400, which is $800 more than the regular matt green dial. 

Does anyone know if they have eliminated the rubber strap & the upgraded movement from the Boutique Edition but kept the price the same?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k

RITinker said:


> The Boutique Edition in green is stunning. I was looking on the Longines website and I could not find any mention of the extra rubber strap or quick change feature. Also, the movement is the same as the other green Hydroconquests (no silicon balance spring that I read about in reviews). The only apparent difference is the ceramic dial, which is terrific. The price in the US is still $2400, which is $800 more than the regular matt green dial.
> 
> *Does anyone know if they have eliminated the rubber strap & the upgraded movement from the Boutique Edition but kept the price the same?*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know when they eliminated the rubber strap. It used to show on the website. The quick change system with the extra strap was one of the features I really liked.


----------



## RITinker

Too bad, I can’t even find the nice rubber strap separately.

Also, I don’t know why they would not be making a big deal out of the L888.5 movement. They seem to be very vague about the advantages of this movement and they may no longer be using it.

I thought with this ceramic face, and some of the new chronometers, that Swatch was trying to place Longines a little further upmarket. The L888 movements are based on the ETA 2892 and use the 25,200 frequency used by Omega, rather than the modified 2824 movements and lower frequency that other Swatch watches use. These upgrades could make Longines a somewhat lower-cost alternative to Omega using some of the same technology and features - kind of like what Tudor is to Rolex. It doesn’t seem to be a consistent approach yet however, and being vague doesn’t help solidify their image either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k

I sent a note to Longines inquiring about the extra strap and the movement difference in the boutique edition. It took a little while but they responded and it looks like it was just an error on the web page. They have since updated to page to mention the extra rubber strap and the L888.5 movement.


----------



## RITinker

Budman2k said:


> I sent a note to Longines inquiring about the extra strap and the movement difference in the boutique edition. It took a little while but they responded and it looks like it was just an error on the web page. They have since updated to page to mention the extra rubber strap and the L888.5 movement.


Thanks! I just checked this morning and I see they updated the info on their website as you mentioned. They still do not have a photo of the nice rubber strap with the high quality clasp, however. It seems so strange that they have this terrific special edition with many new features to highlight, but they are not making it easy to identify them if you don't already know what you are looking for. I hope they keep this feature combinaltion, and perhaps add other colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k

RITinker said:


> Thanks! I just checked this morning and I see they updated the info on their website as you mentioned. They still do not have a photo of the nice rubber strap with the high quality clasp, however. It seems so strange that they have this terrific special edition with many new features to highlight, but they are not making it easy to identify them if you don't already know what you are looking for. I hope they keep this feature combinaltion, and perhaps add other colors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if it's due to the Covid issue and being shorthanded or scaled back but I agree they should hype this more. I also wish it weren't available only at Longines boutiques. I asked a local dealer andthey can't even order it.


----------



## RITinker

Budman2k said:


> I don't know if it's due to the Covid issue and being shorthanded or scaled back but I agree they should hype this more. I also wish it weren't available only at Longines boutiques. I asked a local dealer andthey can't even order it.


Does anyone know if there are any Longines boutiques in the US that have might have this watch? It would be nice to try it on in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gball

RITinker said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Longines boutiques in the US that have might have this watch? It would be nice to try it on in person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only Longines Boutique I am aware of is in the Ala Moana Mall in Waikiki, Hawai'i. It's a heck of a great store. I want to see this one in the metal also.


----------



## RITinker

gball said:


> The only Longines Boutique I am aware of is in the Ala Moana Mall in Waikiki, Hawai'i. It's a heck of a great store. I want to see this one in the metal also.


I received an email from Longines announcing the new Pioneer Spirit watches. They listed 2 boutique locations in the US in addition to Ala Moana Mall:

World Trade Center, New York, NY

Aventura, Miami

I live closest to NYC and go there pretty often, so I'll have to stop by the boutique next time I'm there. I want to make sure it is as good as it looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ermicas

Very nice looking Hydro for sure, great choice!

I specially like the ceramic brushed dial and the applied numbers and hour markers, they seem higher and nicer compared to my Hydro Ceramic. Also, the lume pip on the bezel is a very nice touch!

I hope these improvements will be implemented also to the next Gen. of Hydros although I think we can wait for many years for that as the last update to Ceramic models was just few years ago.

ermicas


----------



## excelerater

Thats really nice,I have a old beat up 39MM blue one I have been looking to replace with ceramic,Nice HULK !


----------



## RITinker

Report from the streets ( actually under the streets):

I was in NYC this past weekend and I made a point to visit the World Trade Center complex in search of the Longines Boutique. I found the store on the lowest level of the Oculus subway station. It's very nice, bright and airy in there.

Unfortunately, although the Longines website said the boutique opened at 11AM, there was no one there. In fact, there were no watches in the entire store. There was a display in the window labeled Hydroconquest, and a price marker of $2400, so there's a place for it someday. However, I guess they are still closed due to covid restrictions. There were no signs or anything regarding reopening.

Next door is a Breitling boutique, also closed with no watches.

Nearby is a Tissot boutique with a couple of watches in the window and a sign saying closed due to covid.

Down the hall from the Tissot boutique is a Swatch boutique that was open with lots of watches! No customers, however.

I also spotted what appears to be an Invicta boutique under construction that was full of large boxes; likely their stock for when they open.

There was also a fine jewelry store that is a Rolex AD (as well as some other high-end watches). They were open and had a person stationed at a desk at the door taking temperatures of anyone wanting to go inside (masks required, of course). I didn't bother to go inside because there were likely no Rolexes I'd be interested in in stock anyway.

So, it looks like I'll try again during my next visit, but that could be a few months.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

I would grab that Green BE in a flash. What a great-looking, great-featured watch.


----------

